# Skamania Summer Run Steelhead in Ohio?



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Is there such a thing as a summer run of Skamania Steelhead in the Ohio tribs? I know it exists in Indiana and Michigan but not sure about OH. I've seen reports of Winter-Spring run holdovers being caught as late as the first week of June. But are there any "scheduled" Skamanias getting ready to climb the Ohio tribs? I also know it's been years since any Skamania have been stocked in the OH tribs.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope.
I mean, I'd say more, but... What more is there? There just aren't any. At all. Seriously, do not bother.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive never heard of them , which dont mean much since there is a lot I dont know but there is talk on here of some people being able to catch steelhead almost year round including summer months. Just apparently they are few and far between , so I dont think its worth my while to go try for them myself.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No summer runs.
All are criks are too warm.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

A buddy swears there are some Skamanias in Conneaut Ck starting this time of year. Just wanted to confirm it before I drove a long way.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm. I dunno. There may be a stray or two, but you are definitely looking for a very tiny needle in a very big haystack.
If you want to drive a long way for Skams, drive to Michigan.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

New York currently stocks some Skams in the Cattaraugus, although not in large numbers. 

Also, Pennsylvania's mutt strain has the Skamania strain in their genetic background and a small portion of this population strongly takes after their Skam ancestors and moves into the creeks pretty early.

None the less I wouldn't drive from Greensburg PA to the Erie shoreline looking for steel in any of the streams until maybe August when you _might_ have a decent chance of finding a Skam in the Catt..

Steve


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> No summer runs.
> All are criks are too warm.



I agree, even this past year as late as early Nov several of the creeks were low and warm due to lack of rainfall. Hard to imagine any surviving in summer but then I'm not familiar at all with the Ohio creeks, just askin.


----------

